# Why is it so difficult to find used eureka grinders?



## Fraser (Nov 23, 2020)

So I've been trawling the internet for used eureka grinders last few days, I haven't come across 1! I'm getting impatient so what else should I look for that I can get used under £200? Preferably closer to the £100-£150 mark. I've seen some mazzer super jolly's but they are all collect in person same with macap.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Fraser said:


> So I've been trawling the internet for used eureka grinders last few days, I haven't come across 1! I'm getting impatient so what else should I look for that I can get used under £200? Preferably closer to the £100-£150 mark. I've seen some mazzer super jolly's but they are all collect in person same with macap.


 You should be able to get a used super jolly on here...just be patient, one will pop up, or your wanted post might dig one up. It's always the same though when looking for something...then, when you no longer need one, loads of them pop up.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Because every man and his dog is into coffee now and they've been hoovered up?

£100-£150 I'd be looking at whatever second hand market has to offer but it would need patience atm, often Mazzers as you have been doing, or a hand grinder. Or have a look at this from another board member:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56131-new-lelit-fred-pl43mmi-stepless-grinder/?do=embed


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

They are very good grinders and people hang on to them in my experience.

People are particularly keen at the moment but I would say there has never been a large supply of used ones.


----------



## Fraser (Nov 23, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Because every man and his dog is into coffee now and they've been hoovered up?
> 
> £100-£150 I'd be looking at whatever second hand market has to offer but it would need patience atm, often Mazzers as you have been doing, or a hand grinder. Or have a look at this from another board member:
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56131-new-lelit-fred-pl43mmi-stepless-grinder/?do=embed


 I had seen this but it gets a very similar write up to the MC2 was more looking for something that I wouldn't need upgrade for bit. Thanks though appreciate it


----------



## Fraser (Nov 23, 2020)

So I have found this one on ebay and I could arrange my own courier I haven't checked how much it would cost to get it picked up yet, this seems decent and low bidding at the moment.

Mazzer Luigi Spa Major Super Jolly Coffee Grinder USED | eBay


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Fraser said:


> So I have found this one on ebay and I could arrange my own courier I haven't checked how much it would cost to get it picked up yet, this seems decent and low bidding at the moment.
> 
> Mazzer Luigi Spa Major Super Jolly Coffee Grinder USED | eBay


 Gotta be worth a punt, probably need a new OEM set of Burrs, but if it's solid might do you well.


----------



## Beckyr91 (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm having the same problem! I was looking at the Iberital MC2 or the lelit Fred, but after a bit of research it seems more sensible to wait for a used Eurekea Manuale to come up in my price range, or flex my patience muscles and save up for one new (not my strong point 😂)


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I have one for sale. In the classifed section, open to offers.


----------



## Beckyr91 (Nov 25, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> I have one for sale. In the classifed section, open to offers.


 I spotted it last night! I have to say I'm very tempted, but my max budget atm is only about 160, and considering how new the machine is I wouldn't want to insult you! 😂

(plus I've been inactive, so I'm not yet able to comment in the for sale section 😉)


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

https://en-gb.facebook.com/marketplace/item/750004765856437/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined

Dont know if that link will work , but he has had these for sale for a while , may be worth offering him £150 and picking the better of the two and he is in Dundee.


----------



## Beckyr91 (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks Akula! I'll take a look now ☺


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

Beckyr91 said:


> Thanks Akula! I'll take a look now ☺


 Haha it was intended for Fraser the OP , may be a bit far for you to go from Somerset for pick up 😂


----------



## Fraser (Nov 23, 2020)

Akula said:


> https://en-gb.facebook.com/marketplace/item/750004765856437/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined
> 
> Dont know if that link will work , but he has had these for sale for a while , may be worth offering him £150 and picking the better of the two and he is in Dundee.


 Hey sorry I didn't get notified of this.

I looked Into these, I was tempted to offer less but tbh they don't look looked after.

I purchased a Feld 2 hand grinder from a forum member last month and that'll do me for now until I realise that hand grinding at 5 am before work in the summer is not going to work for me 😂.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

One on eBay went today too buy it now was £250 starting bid was £66 no idea what it went for but wasn't around long


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Fraser said:


> ...until I realise that hand grinding at 5 am before work in the summer is not going to work for me 😂.


 but it's got to be "quieter" than an electric driven one....and at 5 a.m. that's got to be a bonus...my missus would bury me under the patio if i fired up the grinder at 5 a.m. 😓


----------



## HarriEspresso (Dec 16, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> but it's got to be "quieter" than an electric driven one....and at 5 a.m. that's got to be a bonus...my missus would bury me under the patio if i fired up the grinder at 5 a.m. 😓


 Oh I'm sure the patio would be great sound insulation though! You could fire up the grinder any time you like under there! 😅


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

HarriEspresso said:


> Oh I'm sure the patio would be great sound insulation though! You could fire up the grinder any time you like under there! 😅


 I doubt it...the other occupant's she's already buried there would have something to say, i'm sure :classic_wink:


----------

